# "X Error of failed request" en ATI Radeon HD 3600

## Jorginho

Ola!

Al instalar los drivers privativos de ati, los ati-drivers para tener aceleracion 3D,me da el siguiente error al hacer glxinfo y glxgears y no tengo aceleracion 3d:

```

X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)

  Major opcode of failed request:  137 (GLX)

  Minor opcode of failed request:  83 ()

  Serial number of failed request:  38

  Current serial number in output stream:  38

```

Por otra parte he revisado el Xorg, el Kernel 3.0.4, he probado con un xorg.con creado con ati-config y un xorg.conf creado manualmente, tambien he comprobado si tenia activado ati en el eselect opengl list  y he comprobado si tenia el gallium activado en el eselect mesa.

Os pongo los datos de la comprobaciones que he hecho:

Xorg.conf - aticonfig:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "aticonfig Layout"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0

EndSection

Section "Module"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes "1280x960"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Xorg.conf - creado manualmente

```

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier      "evdev keyboard catchall"

        Driver          "evdev"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

#       Option          "XkbLayout"                     "es,br-abnt2,la-latin1,us"

        Option          "XkbLayout"                     "es"

        Option          "XkbModel"                      "pc105"

        Option          "XkbOptions"                    "grp:alt_shift_toggle,compose:rwin,terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

        Option          "XkbVariant"                    ",qwerty"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier      "evdev pointer catchall"

        Driver          "evdev"

        MatchIsPointer  "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Option          "Emulate3Buttons"               "no"

        Option          "EmulateWheel"                  "no"

EndSection

#Section "InputClass"

#       Identifier      "evdev joystick catchall"

#       Driver          "evdev"

#       MatchIsJoystick "on"

#       MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

#EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "ATI Driver"

        Driver          "fglrx"

        VendorName      "AMD Graphics"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Hanns"

        Device     "udev"

        Monitor    "Hanns"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes "1280x960"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Log del Xorg0:

```

[    14.722] 

X.Org X Server 1.10.4

Release Date: 2011-08-19

[    14.722] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    14.722] Build Operating System: Linux 3.0.0-libre x86_64 Gentoo

[    14.722] Current Operating System: Linux pc-01 3.0.4-libre #3 SMP Wed Sep 14 01:56:44 CEST 2011 x86_64

[    14.722] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda5 5 resume=/dev/sda6 video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,1024x768-32@60 vga=0x318

[    14.723] Build Date: 05 September 2011  02:06:26AM

[    14.723]  

[    14.723] Current version of pixman: 0.22.2

[    14.723]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    14.723] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    14.723] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Sep 14 04:26:42 2011

[    14.854] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[    14.854] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    14.854] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    14.867] (==) ServerLayout "aticonfig Layout"

[    14.867] (**) |-->Screen "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" (0)

[    14.867] (**) |   |-->Monitor "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

[    14.867] (**) |   |-->Device "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

[    14.867] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    14.867] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    14.902] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[    14.902]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    14.925] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[    14.925] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    14.925] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[    14.925] (II) Loader magic: 0x7ce160

[    14.925] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    14.925]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    14.925]    X.Org Video Driver: 10.0

[    14.925]    X.Org XInput driver : 12.2

[    14.925]    X.Org Server Extension : 5.0

[    14.926] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:9598:174b:e410 rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf5000000/65536, I/O @ 0x0000b000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[    14.926] (--) PCI: (0:5:2:0) 14f1:8800:12ab:3700 rev 5, Mem @ 0xf9000000/16777216

[    14.926] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[    14.926] (II) "extmod" will be loaded by default.

[    14.926] (II) "dbe" will be loaded by default.

[    14.926] (II) "glx" will be loaded by default.

[    14.926] (II) "record" will be loaded by default.

[    14.926] (II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

[    14.927] (II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

[    14.927] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[    15.087] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[    15.104] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    15.104]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.0.0

[    15.104]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    15.104]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[    15.104] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    15.104] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    15.104] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[    15.104] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[    15.104] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[    15.104] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    15.104] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[    15.104] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[    15.104] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[    15.135] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    15.135]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.0.0

[    15.135]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    15.135]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[    15.135] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    15.135] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    15.135] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/fglrx/libglx.so

[    15.166] (II) Module glx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

[    15.167]    compiled for 6.9.0, module version = 1.0.0

[    15.167] (II) Loading extension GLX

[    15.167] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[    15.192] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[    15.207] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    15.207]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.13.0

[    15.207]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    15.207]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[    15.207] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[    15.207] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[    15.297] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

[    15.297] (II) UnloadModule: "dri"

[    15.297] (II) Unloading dri

[    15.297] (EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

[    15.297] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    15.297] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[    15.297] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[    15.297] (II) Unloading dri2

[    15.297] (EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[    15.297] (II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

[    15.298] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

[    15.494] (II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

[    15.498]    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.88.7

[    15.498]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    15.499] (II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

[    15.499] (II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

[    15.499] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

[    15.534] (II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

[    15.534]    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.88.7

[    15.534] (II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.88.7

[    15.534] (II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: 8.881                                

[    15.535] (II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Jul 28 2011 17:04:01

[    15.535] (++) using VT number 7

[    15.538] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx

[    15.652] (II) Loading PCS database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb

[    15.665] (--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x9598) found

[    15.672] (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@1:0:1) found

[    15.672] (II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release

[    15.672] (II) AMD Video driver is signed

[    15.673] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

[    15.673] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

[    15.673] (II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x18db8d0

[    15.673] (II) fglrx(0): === [xdl_xs110_atiddxPreInit] === begin

[    15.673] (II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

[    15.673] (II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

[    15.673] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

[    15.692] (II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    15.692]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 0.1.0

[    15.692]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 10.0

[    15.692] (**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    15.692] (II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

[    15.692] (==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    15.692] (**) fglrx(0): Option "DPMS" "true"

[    15.692] (==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

[    15.692] (II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB 

[    15.692] (==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

[    15.708] (II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

[    15.708] (II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

[    15.708] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

[    15.708] (II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

[    15.708]    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.88.7

[    15.710] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250

[    15.710] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250

[    15.710] ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

[    15.710] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0

[    15.710] ukiOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)

[    15.710] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 10

[    15.710] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0

[    15.711] (==) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

[    15.711] (==) fglrx(0): ATI 2D Acceleration Architecture enabled

[    15.711] (--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series      " (Chipset = 0x9598)

[    15.711] (--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x174b, PciSubDevice = 0xe410)

[    15.711] (==) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI

[    15.711] (--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xe0000000

[    15.711] (--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xf5000000

[    15.711] (--) fglrx(0): I/O port at 0x0000b000

[    15.711] (==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

[    15.722] (II) fglrx(0): AC Adapter is used

[    15.740] (II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

[    15.809] (II) Loading sub module "vbe"

[    15.809] (II) LoadModule: "vbe"

[    15.809] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libvbe.so

[    15.810] (II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    15.810]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.1.0

[    15.810]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 10.0

[    15.810] (II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected

[    15.810] (II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

[    15.810] (II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB

[    15.810] (II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI ATOMBIOS

[    15.810] (II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 10.75

[    15.810] (II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: (C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc. 

[    15.810] (II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: 2

[    15.810] (II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

[    15.845] (II) fglrx(0): ATI Video BIOS revision 9 or later detected

[    15.845] (--) fglrx(0): Video RAM: 524288 kByte, Type: DDR2

[    15.845] (II) fglrx(0): PCIE card detected

[    15.845] (--) fglrx(0): Using per-process page tables (PPPT) as GART.

[    15.845] (WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

[    15.851] (II) fglrx(0): Using adapter: 1:0.0.

[    15.887] (II) fglrx(0): [FB] MC range(MCFBBase = 0xc0000000, MCFBSize = 0x20000000)

[    16.027] (II) fglrx(0): Interrupt handler installed at IRQ 47.

[    16.027] (II) fglrx(0): RandR 1.2 support is enabled!

[    16.027] (II) fglrx(0): RandR 1.2 rotation support is enabled!

[    16.027] (==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

[    16.027] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    16.027] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    16.028] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    16.055] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    16.055]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.0.0

[    16.055]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    16.055] (II) Loading sub module "ddc"

[    16.055] (II) LoadModule: "ddc"

[    16.055] (II) Module "ddc" already built-in

[    16.671] (II) fglrx(0): Finished Initialize PPLIB!

[    16.677] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP1 using monitor section aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0

[    16.677] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP2 has no monitor section

[    16.677] (II) fglrx(0): Output CRT1 has no monitor section

[    16.677] (II) fglrx(0): Output CRT2 has no monitor section

[    16.677] (II) fglrx(0): Output TV has no monitor section

[    16.677] (II) fglrx(0): Output CV has no monitor section

[    16.677] (II) Loading sub module "ddc"

[    16.677] (II) LoadModule: "ddc"

[    16.677] (II) Module "ddc" already built-in

[    16.677] (II) fglrx(0): Connected Display0: CRT2

[    16.677] (II) fglrx(0):  Display0: Failed to get EDID information. 

[    16.951] (II) fglrx(0): EDID for output DFP1

[    16.951] (II) fglrx(0): EDID for output DFP2

[    16.951] (II) fglrx(0): EDID for output CRT1

[    16.951] (II) fglrx(0): Cannot get EDID information for CRT2

[    16.951] (II) fglrx(0): EDID for output CRT2

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "640x480" (unknown reason)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "800x600" (unknown reason)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "800x600" (unknown reason)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "848x480" (unknown reason)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1024x768i" (vrefresh out of range)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1024x768" (unknown reason)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1152x864" (vrefresh out of range)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1280x768" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1280x768" (unknown reason)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1280x768" (vrefresh out of range)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1280x768" (vrefresh out of range)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1280x768" (vrefresh out of range)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1280x800" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1280x800" (unknown reason)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1280x800" (vrefresh out of range)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1280x800" (vrefresh out of range)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1280x800" (vrefresh out of range)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1280x960" (unknown reason)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1280x960" (vrefresh out of range)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1280x960" (vrefresh out of range)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1280x1024" (vrefresh out of range)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1280x1024" (vrefresh out of range)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1280x1024" (vrefresh out of range)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1360x768" (unknown reason)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1360x768" (vrefresh out of range)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1400x1050" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1400x1050" (unknown reason)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1400x1050" (vrefresh out of range)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1400x1050" (vrefresh out of range)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1400x1050" (vrefresh out of range)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1440x900" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1440x900" (unknown reason)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1440x900" (vrefresh out of range)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1440x900" (vrefresh out of range)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1440x900" (vrefresh out of range)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1600x1200" (vrefresh out of range)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1600x1200" (vrefresh out of range)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1600x1200" (vrefresh out of range)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1600x1200" (vrefresh out of range)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1600x1200" (vrefresh out of range)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1680x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1680x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1680x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1680x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1680x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1792x1344" (width too large for virtual size)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1792x1344" (width too large for virtual size)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1792x1344" (width too large for virtual size)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1856x1392" (width too large for virtual size)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1856x1392" (width too large for virtual size)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1856x1392" (width too large for virtual size)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1920x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1920x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1920x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

[    16.952] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1920x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

[    16.953] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1920x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

[    16.953] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1920x1440" (width too large for virtual size)

[    16.953] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1920x1440" (width too large for virtual size)

[    16.953] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1920x1440" (width too large for virtual size)

[    16.953] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "2560x1600" (width too large for virtual size)

[    16.953] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "2560x1600" (width too large for virtual size)

[    16.953] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "2560x1600" (width too large for virtual size)

[    16.953] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "2560x1600" (width too large for virtual size)

[    16.953] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "2560x1600" (width too large for virtual size)

[    16.953] (II) fglrx(0): Printing probed modes for output CRT2

[    16.953] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x960"x60.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 -hsync -vsync (60.0 kHz)

[    16.953] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x60.0  162.00  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 -hsync -vsync (75.0 kHz)

[    16.953] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1400x1050"x60.0  121.75  1400 1488 1632 1864  1050 1053 1057 1089 +hsync -vsync (65.3 kHz)

[    16.953] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 -hsync -vsync (64.0 kHz)

[    16.953] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x47.0   85.51  1280 1344 1480 1680  1024 1025 1028 1083 interlace +hsync -vsync (50.9 kHz)

[    16.953] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x43.0   77.80  1280 1344 1480 1680  1024 1025 1028 1077 interlace +hsync -vsync (46.3 kHz)

[    16.953] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1440x900"x60.0  106.50  1440 1520 1672 1904  900 903 909 934 +hsync -vsync (55.9 kHz)

[    16.953] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"x60.0   83.46  1280 1344 1480 1680  800 801 804 828 +hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

[    16.953] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"x60.0   81.62  1152 1216 1336 1520  864 865 868 895 +hsync -vsync (53.7 kHz)

[    16.953] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"x47.0   64.67  1152 1208 1328 1504  864 865 868 915 interlace +hsync -vsync (43.0 kHz)

[    16.953] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"x43.0   58.28  1152 1200 1320 1488  864 865 868 911 interlace +hsync -vsync (39.2 kHz)

[    16.953] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x768"x60.0   79.50  1280 1344 1472 1664  768 771 778 798 +hsync -vsync (47.8 kHz)

[    16.953] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x768"x56.0   73.89  1280 1336 1472 1664  768 769 772 793 +hsync -vsync (44.4 kHz)

[    16.953] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x720"x60.0   74.25  1280 1390 1430 1650  720 725 730 750 -hsync -vsync (45.0 kHz)

[    16.953] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x720"x50.0   60.46  1280 1328 1456 1632  720 721 724 741 +hsync -vsync (37.0 kHz)

[    16.953] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync (48.4 kHz)

[    16.953] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"x43.0   44.90  1024 1032 1208 1264  768 768 772 817 interlace -hsync -vsync (35.5 kHz)

[    16.953] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

[    16.953] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 -hsync -vsync (35.2 kHz)

[    16.953] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x47.0   29.60  800 816 896 992  600 601 604 635 interlace +hsync -vsync (29.8 kHz)

[    16.953] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x576"x50.0   26.56  720 736 808 896  576 577 580 593 +hsync -vsync (29.6 kHz)

[    16.953] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x480"x60.0   26.71  720 736 808 896  480 481 484 497 +hsync -vsync (29.8 kHz)

[    16.953] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"x60.0   25.18  640 648 744 800  480 482 484 525 +hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

[    16.953] (II) fglrx(0): EDID for output TV

[    16.953] (II) fglrx(0): EDID for output CV

[    16.953] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP1 disconnected

[    16.953] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP2 disconnected

[    16.953] (II) fglrx(0): Output CRT1 disconnected

[    16.953] (II) fglrx(0): Output CRT2 connected

[    16.953] (II) fglrx(0): Output TV disconnected

[    16.953] (II) fglrx(0): Output CV disconnected

[    16.953] (II) fglrx(0): Using user preference for initial modes

[    16.953] (II) fglrx(0): Output CRT2 using initial mode 1280x960

[    16.953] (II) fglrx(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[    16.953] (II) fglrx(0): Adapter ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series       has 2 configurable heads and 1 displays connected.

[    16.953] (==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

[    16.953] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[    16.953] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[    16.953] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[    16.953] (==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

[    16.953] (==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

[    16.953] (==) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000

[    16.953] (==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

[    16.953] (==) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

[    16.954] (==) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

[    16.954] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    16.954] (II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

[    16.954] (II) fglrx(0): doing swlDriScreenInit

[    16.954] (II) fglrx(0): swlDriScreenInit for fglrx driver

[    16.954] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250

[    16.954] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250

[    16.954] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250

[    16.954] ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

[    16.954] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0

[    16.954] ukiOpenDevice: open result is 15, (OK)

[    16.954] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 15

[    16.954] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0

[    16.954] (II) fglrx(0): [uki] DRM interface version 1.0

[    16.954] (II) fglrx(0): [uki] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

[    16.954] (II) fglrx(0): [uki] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0x2000

[    16.954] (II) fglrx(0): [uki] mapped SAREA 0x2000 to 0x7fe848185000

[    16.954] (II) fglrx(0): [uki] framebuffer handle = 0x3000

[    16.954] (II) fglrx(0): [uki] added 1 reserved context for kernel

[    16.954] (II) fglrx(0): swlDriScreenInit done

[    16.954] (II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

[    16.954] (II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

[    16.954] (II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.88.7

[    16.954] (II) fglrx(0):     Date: Jul 28 2011

[    16.954] (II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module

[    16.954] (II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

[    16.954] (II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

[    16.954] (II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        3.0.4-libre

[    16.954] (II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

[    16.954] (II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            yes

[    16.954] (II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

[    16.954] (II) fglrx(0): [uki] register handle = 0x00004000

[    16.980] (II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull

[    16.980] (II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xc0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x01004000

[    17.008] (==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

[    17.008] (II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

[    17.008] (**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

[    17.008] (II) fglrx(0): Initialized in-driver Xinerama extension

[    17.008] (**) fglrx(0): Textured Video is enabled.

[    17.008] (II) LoadModule: "glesx"

[    17.008] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/glesx.so

[    17.133] (II) Module glesx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    17.133]    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 1.0.0

[    17.133] (II) Loading extension GLESX

[    17.133] (II) fglrx(0): GLESX enableFlags = 528

[    17.133] (II) fglrx(0): GLESX is enabled

[    17.133] (II) LoadModule: "amdxmm"

[    17.133] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/amdxmm.so

[    17.154] (II) Module amdxmm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    17.154]    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 2.0.0

[    17.154] (II) Loading extension AMDXVOPL

[    17.154] (II) Loading extension AMDXVBA

[    17.154] [-     XMM_GLX] [I ]glesxXvInit Configureable RGBOutputColorRange

[    17.174] (II) fglrx(0): UVD feature is enabled(II) fglrx(0): 

[    17.178] (II) fglrx(0): Enable composite support successfully

[    17.178] (WW) fglrx(0): Option "VendorName" is not used

[    17.178] (WW) fglrx(0): Option "ModelName" is not used

[    17.178] (II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x1

[    17.178] (II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

[    17.178] (==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    17.192] (==) fglrx(0): Using HW cursor of display infrastructure!

[    17.192] (II) fglrx(0): Disabling in-server RandR and enabling in-driver RandR 1.2.

[    17.192] (II) fglrx(0): Cannot get TV Format. Set all TV geometry value to zero!

[    17.192] (II) fglrx(0): Cannot set TV horizontal size.

[    17.192] (II) fglrx(0): Cannot get TV Format for trying to adjust horizontal position after horizontal size changed. 

[    17.192] (II) fglrx(0): Cannot set TV horizontal position.

[    17.192] (II) fglrx(0): Cannot set TV vertical position.

[    17.253] (--) RandR disabled

[    17.253] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[    17.253] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[    17.253] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[    17.253] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[    17.253] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[    17.253] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[    17.253] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[    17.253] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[    17.253] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[    17.253] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[    17.253] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[    17.253] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[    17.253] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[    17.253] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[    17.253] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[    17.256] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250

[    17.256] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250

[    17.256] ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

[    17.256] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0

[    17.256] ukiOpenDevice: open result is 16, (OK)

[    17.256] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 16

[    17.256] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0

[    18.293] (EE) AIGLX: process switch VT error

[    18.293] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized OpenGL driver(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0

[    18.389] (II) fglrx(0): Enable the clock gating!

[    18.389] (II) fglrx(0): Setting screen physical size to 338 x 254

[    18.909] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[    18.909] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    18.909] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[    18.909] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    18.910] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    18.920] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    18.920]    compiled for 1.10.2, module version = 2.6.0

[    18.920]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    18.920]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 12.2

[    18.920] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    18.920] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    18.920] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    18.920] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[    18.920] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[    18.920] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    18.920] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1/event1"

[    18.920] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    18.920] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    18.920] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"

[    18.920] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "es"

[    18.920] (**) Option "xkb_variant" "nodeadkeys"

[    18.920] (**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp:switch,grp_led:scroll,compose:rwin,terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

[    18.991] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[    18.991] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    18.991] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[    18.991] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    18.991] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    18.991] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    18.991] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[    18.991] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[    18.991] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    18.991] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0/event0"

[    18.991] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    18.991] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    18.991] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"

[    18.991] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "es"

[    18.991] (**) Option "xkb_variant" "nodeadkeys"

[    18.991] (**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp:switch,grp_led:scroll,compose:rwin,terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

[    18.993] (II) config/udev: Adding input device USB+PS/2 Optical Mouse (/dev/input/event3)

[    18.993] (**) USB+PS/2 Optical Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    18.993] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'USB+PS/2 Optical Mouse'

[    18.993] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    18.993] (**) USB+PS/2 Optical Mouse: always reports core events

[    18.993] (**) USB+PS/2 Optical Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[    18.993] (--) USB+PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

[    18.993] (--) USB+PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

[    18.993] (--) USB+PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found relative axes

[    18.993] (--) USB+PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

[    18.993] (II) USB+PS/2 Optical Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[    18.993] (II) USB+PS/2 Optical Mouse: Adding scrollwheel support

[    18.993] (**) USB+PS/2 Optical Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    18.993] (**) USB+PS/2 Optical Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    18.993] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0/input/input3/event3"

[    18.993] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "USB+PS/2 Optical Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

[    18.993] (II) USB+PS/2 Optical Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

[    18.993] (**) USB+PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    18.993] (**) USB+PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    18.993] (**) USB+PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    18.993] (**) USB+PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    18.993] (II) config/udev: Adding input device USB+PS/2 Optical Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    18.993] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[    18.994] (II) config/udev: Adding input device G25 Racing Wheel (/dev/input/event4)

[    18.994] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[    18.995] (II) config/udev: Adding input device G25 Racing Wheel (/dev/input/js0)

[    18.995] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[    19.003] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event2)

[    19.003] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    19.003] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[    19.003] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'

[    19.003] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    19.003] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[    19.003] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[    19.003] (--) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[    19.003] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[    19.003] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input2/event2"

[    19.003] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    19.003] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    19.003] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"

[    19.003] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "es"

[    19.003] (**) Option "xkb_variant" "nodeadkeys"

[    19.003] (**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp:switch,grp_led:scroll,compose:rwin,terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

[    19.020] (II) fglrx(0): Restoring Recent Mode via PCS is not supported in RANDR 1.2 capable environments

[    61.601] (II) fglrx(0): Cannot get EDID information for CRT2

[ 35996.318] (II) fglrx(0): Cannot get EDID information for CRT2

[ 35996.471] (WW) fglrx(0): Cannot get updated TV attributes.

[ 39261.856] (II) fglrx(0): Cannot get EDID information for CRT2

[ 40168.203] (II) fglrx(0): Cannot get EDID information for CRT2
```

Last edited by Jorginho on Wed Sep 14, 2011 8:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pelelademadera

hiciste el 

```
eselect opengl set ati
```

----------

## Jorginho

Si lo hice, pero el error sigue

----------

## pelelademadera

chequeaste que esta linea este bien?

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

en mi caso, tengo un p6t deluxe, y el pcie 16x nº 1 es PCI:2:0:0

chequealo desde lspci

 *Quote:*   

> pelo-pc pelo # lspci 
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub to ESI Port (rev 12)
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 12)
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> pelo-pc pelo # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/40-monitor.conf
> 
> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
>         Identifier     "aticonfig Layout"
> ...

 

si no esta acertado el PCI ID, carga el modulo y todo bien, pero solo para el pci especifico, me ha pasado con 2 vga ati, distinto modelo en la misma pc...

----------

## Jorginho

Gracias por contestar tan rapido. He hecho la comprobacion que me dijiste y si el lspci me marca PCI:1:0:0.

----------

## Jorginho

Por otra parte yo creo que puede deberse a esto:

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Screen"
> 
>    Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"
> 
>    Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"
> ...

 

Ya que si no fuerzo la resolucion al iniciar el gentoo me pone la pantalla "Out of Range"

----------

## pelelademadera

las X levantan o no levantan? y levantan sin aceleracion?

----------

## Jorginho

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> las X levantan o no levantan? y levantan sin aceleracion?

 

Las X funcionan pero no hay aceleracion 3d

----------

